# New guy



## Compound296 (Mar 21, 2015)

How's it going guys?

I found myself going to this site more than 20 separate occasions and figure I might as well make an account. 

Just recently had surgery for a pec tear and I can't wait to get fully healed and back into the gym.

4 years Marine Corps and now I'm doing some contracting.


----------



## brazey (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 23, 2015)

*​Welcome bro. Thank you for your service!*


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------

